# Cartel de fin de sincronización de Dropbox con Ext4 [SOLVED]

## natrix

Hola a todos!

Tengo Dropbox instalado en Gentoo y me arroja un cartel diciendo "Tu Dropbox dejará de sincronizarse en # días" (hoy faltan 3 días). Pero según la web de Dropbox, las particiones Ext4 siguen teniendo soporte.

https://www.dropbox.com/help/desktop-web/system-requirements#desktop

Por otro lado, en una PC con Gentoo tengo el Dropbox guardado en una partición NTFS pero me pasa lo mismo

Todavía uso Dropbox-48.3.56.

A alguien le pasa lo mismo? Se perderá la sincronización? Que alternativas hay?

SaludosLast edited by natrix on Thu Dec 27, 2018 12:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dwosky

Hola natrix!

Revisando el historico de paquetes de net-misc/dropbox he visto que recientemente han quitado la versión 48.3.88 (algo más nueva a la que tienes actualmente) por ser una versión vieja. Se me ocurre que igual Dropbox está tirando el soporte de sus clientes viejos (a veces pasa con otras aplicaciones) y de ahí que en ambos casos te de el mensaje de error.

Desde mi punto de vista, creo que hay dos opciones que puedes intentar:

1) Crear un bug para esta versión del paquete, a ver si son capaces de reproducirlo y buscar una solución.

2) Añadir el paquete en portage.unmask para usar la versión actual más nueva (aunque no sea estable).

Un saludo.

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Les comento que llegó la fecha límite y no pude solucionar el problema, pero pude bypasearlo!

Les cuento por si a alguien le pasa lo mismo:

1) dejé que dropbox moviera la carpeta al /home

2) luego cerré el dropbox y moví la carpeta al lugar de origen

3) hice un link entre el /home y la la ubicación real

Se puede evitar los pasos de mover las carpetas editando el archivo 'info.json' en el /.dropbox

Hasta ahora viene funcionando!

Saludos

----------

